# Decent motor, poor fit and finish



## Phil32

I would consider the defects to unacceptable. You should not have to scavenge two machines to make it acceptableIt.

It looks almost identical to the Rikon "slow speed" grinder.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*sansoo'*, several times you mentioned *variable speed* but did not mention the *range*... I probably could Google it, but that wouldn't take anywhere as long as me posing the question here and may save others overtaxing Mr. Google further depleting the *global internet bandwith*.. yeah, blame it on climate change.

It's the variable speed that has me interested. I have 2 slow speed grinders (hard to get here in Aus. so I snapped them up when they were available) to run 300mm flap wheels and 200mm buffers (or in your speak 10 hickey and 8 hickey respectively - hickey in my speak is "... too old for love bites). They both run at around 1,400 RPM (don't know the imperial equivalent) and it'd be nice to be able to vary as required…

Yeah, I can mount the buffs individually on my variable speed lathe… or even 3 inline… but I didn't acquire this Adonis body by over exertion. I also have this penchant for *dedicated machinery function*...
My planning is nearly as bad as my measurement prowess, and I find I never fully finish a process and have to swap back out to backtrack… and thus begins that endless loop!


----------



## sansoo22

Phil - I still have a few weeks left to decide if i want to return for a refund. I'm not sure what else I would get in this price range as most share common complaints about fit and finish. I'm kind of stuck in a spot where I need both hi and low speed function but dont have the shop space for dedicated machines.

LBD - The RPM range is 2000 to 3400 rpms. I updated the review with those specs. I think it slows down more than 2k on the low side though. My guess would be around 1700 but I will check it with a tach laser to verify if i can find that little bugger.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I will check it with a *tach laser* to verify if i can find that little bugger.
> - sansoo22


Damn, stop it… I haven't got one of those!

As I say to salespeople in shops… "*Just looking for something I don't need, but can afford.*"

2,000 is probably still too fast for a 10" flapper.


> ..... I m kind of stuck in a spot where I need both hi and low speed function but dont have the shop space for dedicated machines.
> - sansoo22


Is it space or budget… If space, consider....


----------



## sansoo22

> Is it space or budget… If space, consider....
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Right now its more of a self imposed budget constraint. I have shop funds set aside but they are intended for a new table saw once they fully ripen. My ambitions have outgrown my DeWalt job site saw.

I also have to keep an eye on space restrictions since…like yourself…my interests seem to be far and wide. To many dedicated tools leaves less room for a CNC or laser cutter.

As the old saying goes I tried to "squeeze a dollar out of 15 cents" on this purchase and came up short. Sorry not sure what that translates to in AUD or what the exchange rate would be.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Sorry not sure what that translates to in AUD or what the exchange rate would be.
> - sansoo22


All gets lost in the translation… Basically, if you can't afford jet fuel, don't buy a jet!

I don't travel, drink cheap casked vino, wear the same clothes (in fact been invited to a wedding and informed I can't wear workboots and trackie pants… since retiring, no formal wear in the wardrobe), but when it comes to tools, I'm like a high society woman in a shoe shop… talking about jets (above statement wasn't wasted)... the sky's the limit!


----------



## robscastle

What has happened to the snake and lions shirt?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What has happened to the snake and lions shirt?
> - robscastle


OK, One piece of formal wear… *for weddings and a workshop*!


----------



## sansoo22

LDB - Found my photo tach and then in another closet found the reflective strips. I can confirm the Shop Fox specs of 2000-3400 RPM are just about on the money. I was reading 2065 on lowest speed and 3425 on high speed.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... specs of 2000-3400 RPM are just about on the money….
> - sansoo22


That's a fair range, especially for a cheapie… I've seen variable speed controllers by themselves here (in Australia) for close that price… Neverteless, the slowest speed is still not the optimum maximum ( sounds like a Transformers movie) for buffing and flapping!


----------

